
Amazon looking to buy Capital One? - kerbalspacepro
http://www.bankingtech.com/735552/amazon-looking-to-buy-capital-one/
======
tradersam
I see no evidence in the article about Amazon buying Capital One, or _any_
company buying _any_ other company. The only line about their relation is:

> Capital One is also one of the largest users of Amazon’s AWS cloud in the
> financial services space.

On another point, Amazon currently mas multiple credit cards issued by Chase,
so buying Capital One would be unnecessary.

The article is pure speculation.

------
motivic
Not exactly fake news but definitely tabloid.

